# Music conservatory/college/university



## Shawn6Xuandy (Nov 17, 2010)

Let's talk about music colleges/conservatories/universities here!!!
Where are you doing your music major now and how is it??

Hope to know different types of music education system from places all around the world!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish I was doing my major now... A bunch of auditions before then. 

Go Eastman! My top choice, though the chances of getting in as a flutist are very slim.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I go to an American liberal arts college. The music department is small, but close-knit; the music majors all know each other and are mostly friends. We actually have a lot more music history and music theory majors than performance majors. Sadly, several professors who have been at the school since I think before I was born left last year or are leaving this year, so things are kind of in flux right now. But my favorite professor, my music theory adviser, is staying. She, like many professors at the school in general, is very easy to go visit in her office and talk to. She helped me with an analysis of a Beethoven sonata I decided to do for fun a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Shawn6Xuandy (Nov 17, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja: Lol, just do your best! wish you luck =D

MEaghan: that's really cool! What's her name?
Professors in my current university doesn't help us like your professor =(


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

That's all a VERY long time ago for this aged manager!


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I received my Bachelors of Music in Music Theory and Compopsition from Texas Christian University back in '98. My experience was similar to what Meaghan described, it was a pretty small music department and the professors, for the most part, were very accessible.
The TCU music department was and is mainly known for piano performance instruction due the fact that many of the piano faculty are associated with the Cliburn Piano Competition. There were a lot of REALLY good piano students, which was nice for everyone else too because other instrumentalists and vocalists were not limited in their reperatoire based on the quality of accompaniment that was avaiable.


----------

